# The Proud Father



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

TOOK MY WIFE AND KIDS TO THE MALL LAST NIGHT IN THE GOAT.:willy: AS I DROVE THROUGH THE PARKING LOT LOOKING FOR A PARKING SPOT, A GROUP OF COLLEGE GIRLS WAS WALKING TOWARD THE CAR. I HAD THE WINDOW DOWN AND HEARD ONE OF THE GIRLS SAY, "I LOVE THAT CAR." THE OTHERS SAID, "YEA, ME TOO." MY WIFE HEARD THIS AS WELL AND JUST LOOKED OVER AT ME, KNOWING THAT I WAS SOAKING IT IN.:cool I JUST GAVE MY WIFE THE, "BARNEY FIFE, BOTTOM-PUCKERED LIP LOOK." I'M NOT ASHAMED TO SAY IT, I WAS THE PROUD FATHER OF A 400HP BABY GOAT.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:cheers :cheers :cheers arty: arty:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

What would you have done if said wifey had NOT been in the car with you?!!


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

he would have been on dateline NBC for picking up young girls he thought were college girls in a mall parking lot . :lol:why are you here ? they said they liked my car , i never have done this before , i used to drive a chevy citation, i swear !!:lol:


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

lolll


----------

